# How can I tell - letdown/empty breast?



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi all! I'm new here! I will post an intro in the appropriate forum soon, but have a question I just can't wait to ask!

My DD is 10 days old. We are starting to get into the swing of things with nursing, but I am still not sure about a few things.

How can I tell when my milk is letting down? I get a sensation in between nursing sessions that feels like a tingling in my breasts and nipples, but I don't feel this while nursing. I'm not really sure what it is, or how to tell when my milk lets down.

Also, how can I tell when a breast is empty? DD is nursing in short, frequent bursts with one or two long sessions per day. The LC I met with last suggested that at this point, one breast per feeding is plenty. I have very large breasts and in the beginning had a serious engorgement problem. I'm still soaking through nursing pads at an alarming rate so I don't think I have any supply issues, but I'd like to make sure she's getting all the fore and hindmilk she needs!

I'm just not familiar with the physical sensation of "let-down" and "empty" yet! Any help figuring this out would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Linnea


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Welcome!

Not everyone gets a sensation of letdown. I did early on but then it stopped.

As for 'empty' breasts, I found it better to watch what baby was doing. If she was swallowing/drinking then it wasn't empty. If she stopped I would try breast compressions to get her started again. If that didn't work, I'd try changing sides. I figured if she then continued swallowing/drinking again then she was still hungry and the other side was indeed 'emtpy'. Well it's never empty but the fast letdown has stopped. I read to nurse at least 15 mins on one side before changing but my dd would never nurse that long so I had to work out other ways.

www.kellymom.com has lots of great info about these sorts of questions http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/index.html


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I second what wombat said, and definitely spend some time at the Kellymom site - it's loaded with great information. Make sure to read the page about how milk is made and how supply works.

As wombat said, you may or may not feel letdown - some women never do. I did at first, but it stopped pretty quickly. And your breasts are never truly empty - there is some milk stored up between feedings, depending on the storage capacity of your breasts (which doesn't necessarily correlate to breast size), but milk is made on demand during a nursing.

I am not sure why your LC gave you that advice. I would watch the baby - does she seem full and happy when she comes off the first breast after lots of nice big swallows? When you burp her and try her on the second breast, does she go for it? I would follow her cues, not your LC's rules, at this point!








to MDC, and congratulations on your







!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by linnea_
*in the beginning had a serious engorgement problem. I'm still soaking through nursing pads at an alarming rate so I don't think I have any supply issues, but I'd like to make sure she's getting all the fore and hindmilk she needs!
*
If you have oversupply, are leaking a lot, and esp if baby is "colicky," fussy, gassy, or having green poops, you may have an oversupply, too much foremilk to baby problem. Nursing for 3 hours on the same side (no matter how many feeds) will start to reduce your supply. Some moms go longer some less long. Experiment. Express to comfort on the unused side until you adjust.

You could also nurse lying down or semi-reclined with baby on top. Short frequent feeds are better than trying to hold baby off and then giving a big feed to a ravenous baby.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

nak

I just wanted to add that the "tingeling" you are feeling a few minutes after a feeding has ended is your "refill", that is just your breast refilling (in a sence) for the next feeding. Your "let down" usually happens shortly after the feeding has begun. I have a very strong let down so I can get a let down and feel it just from appling a cream to my nipples, but you may never feel it, everyone is different.

As far as knowing when your breast is empty, listen to your daughter she will let you know.
Some signs too look for:
--she stops sucking then when you try and pull her off she goes to town like s he is starving.
--short sucks (instead of long strong ones) the she stops untill you stimulate her to suck again.
--you can usually feel your breast getting softer after a feeding, after a while you will know by looking at and feeling your breast as to wether it is empty or not.

Also, my LC told me to feed for 20 - 25 minutes on one breast then try and offer the other breast (max of 20 - 25 min) untill you are better at reading your DC.

Good luck and keep up the good work!

*note* These are from my personal experience and from what my awesome LC has told me, and I am by no means a LC.


----------

